# Stuff and Things > COVID & VACCINES >  Covid shots "DO NOT WORK"

## Common

I was vaccinated ive had covid for the last 10 days...it gets worse much worse

My friends son 44 fully vaxxded with booster...got covid just as he was recovering he had a heart attack, they rushed and put stints in his heart, sent him home...a week laster they said he could back to work...he was driving to work had another heart attack. His Drs said covid game him the heart attacks,  Hes never had any history of heart disease and had gotten a stress test 8 months prior.

Look at the democrat and republican politicians FULLY VAXXED getting covid.

Last Caveat ...I asked my dr do you get more vaxxed or unvaxxed with covid, she said If I had to answer it would be vaxxed

----------

BooBoo (02-08-2022),Brat (02-08-2022),Conservative Libertarian (02-08-2022),dinosaur (02-08-2022),East of the Beast (02-08-2022),Jen (02-08-2022),Lone Gunman (02-08-2022),msc (02-09-2022),OneDumbBlonde (02-08-2022),Rutabaga (02-08-2022),Swedgin (02-09-2022),usfan (02-09-2022),WarriorRob (02-08-2022)

----------


## Traddles

As I posted in another thread, "Immunity" is a misleading term. Vaxxed people can get infected. Recovered people can get re-infected (I, personally, know of several). Both tend to make new infections much less severe.

----------


## Jen

If the vaccine worked, people who have gotten the vax wouldn't get Covid.  People who took the smallpox and polio vaccines..... don't get those diseases.  The primary purpose for a vaccine is to prevent a disease.  

The Covid vaccine just doesn't work.

----------

Authentic (02-09-2022),BooBoo (02-08-2022),Common (02-08-2022),Conservative Libertarian (02-08-2022),East of the Beast (02-08-2022),Lone Gunman (02-08-2022),OneDumbBlonde (02-08-2022),QuaseMarco (02-08-2022),Rutabaga (02-08-2022),ruthless terrier (02-08-2022),Trinnity (05-05-2022),usfan (02-09-2022),WarriorRob (02-08-2022)

----------


## Freewill

> If the vaccine worked, people who have gotten the vax wouldn't get Covid.  People who took the smallpox and polio vaccines..... don't get those diseases.  The primary purpose for a vaccine is to prevent a disease.  
> 
> The Covid vaccine just doesn't work.


When this started I told the family that I would get the shots first, then we will know if there is a problem.  I had zero problems and no one in my family did either.

But, the vaccine was never advertised to be 100 percent effective, around 90 percent.  So that means that fully vaxed people are going to get the covid.

My wife got fully vaxed, got covid.  We did nothing different and I did not get the covid.  Her case was pretty mild and if it were not for a positive test we would have thought it a cold.

What has died due to covid is trust.  Our trust has been destroyed by those like Fauci and bungling Joe.  I am not sure how we would ever know if the vaccines worked or not.


Here is my opinon, which I can be very wrong about.  But I believe that Polio and Smallpox ran their course.  They mutated to a form that no longer made people sick.  The same with the Black Plague, that certainly has diminished without a cure or vaccine.

----------

BooBoo (02-08-2022),Conservative Libertarian (02-08-2022)

----------


## Mr. Claws

> If the vaccine worked, people who have gotten the vax wouldn't get Covid.  People who took the smallpox and polio vaccines..... don't get those diseases.  The primary purpose for a vaccine is to prevent a d
> The Covid vaccine just doesn't work.


AH, but you forget, "vaccine" was "redefined", a 'la Newspeak, so's this exercise in failure could be peddled as such, and it don't take much looking to see it worked all too well.  Sure hope I don't come down with a "mild" case of tetanus!  :Sad5:

----------

Big Bird (02-08-2022),BooBoo (02-08-2022),Conservative Libertarian (02-08-2022),East of the Beast (02-08-2022),Lone Gunman (02-08-2022),OneDumbBlonde (02-08-2022)

----------


## East of the Beast

@Jen Yep I've never heard of a mild case of polio or small pox after vaccination.

----------

BooBoo (02-08-2022),Conservative Libertarian (02-08-2022),Freewill (02-08-2022),Jen (02-08-2022),Lone Gunman (02-08-2022),Mr. Claws (02-08-2022),OneDumbBlonde (02-08-2022),ruthless terrier (02-08-2022),usfan (02-09-2022),WarriorRob (02-08-2022)

----------


## Common

> As I posted in another thread, "Immunity" is a misleading term. Vaxxed people can get infected. Recovered people can get re-infected (I, personally, know of several). Both tend to make new infections much less severe.


That imo is incorrect...I was vaxed and my dr said I was borderline being hospitalized
My sons friend is 44 ex college lineman, been in perfect physical condition his entire life, never smoked, doesnt drink fully vaxxed and boosted  and got covid and nearly died from the subsequent two heart attackds.

         Vaccine immunity again imo is bs...its been shoved down our throat by a disgusting liberal govt that wants us controlled and distracted
They have the ORDASITY to keep an individual that NO ONE LIKES and NO ONE BELIEVES pushing their BS everyday and changing it everyday that scumbag is Fauci....

                There is no reason for me to believe otherwise than this entired pandemic was planned and executed by global elitists and the vaccine is to allow pharmaceuticals to make TRILLIONS around the world and then of course pass some of that all around to the likes of fauci and many others...this whole thing is a set up and we need TO VOTE get out and vote and get rid of these lying sleezebags and kick all this to the dirt

                Traddle tell me why this WH refuses to investigate the wuhan lab...why does it refuse to investigate the origin of covid...theres only one reason they have lots to hide.

                THey will pull out all the stops legal and illegal to deny trump the president in 2024 but in the meantime we MUST take the house and senate

----------

BooBoo (02-08-2022),Conservative Libertarian (02-08-2022),East of the Beast (02-08-2022),Lone Gunman (02-08-2022),OneDumbBlonde (02-08-2022),QuaseMarco (02-08-2022),usfan (02-09-2022),WarriorRob (02-08-2022)

----------


## Common

> When this started I told the family that I would get the shots first, then we will know if there is a problem.  I had zero problems and no one in my family did either.
> 
> But, the vaccine was never advertised to be 100 percent effective, around 90 percent.  So that means that fully vaxed people are going to get the covid.
> 
> My wife got fully vaxed, got covid.  We did nothing different and I did not get the covid.  Her case was pretty mild and if it were not for a positive test we would have thought it a cold.
> 
> What has died due to covid is trust.  Our trust has been destroyed by those like Fauci and bungling Joe.  I am not sure how we would ever know if the vaccines worked or not.
> 
> 
> Here is my opinon, which I can be very wrong about.  But I believe that Polio and Smallpox ran their course.  They mutated to a form that no longer made people sick.  The same with the Black Plague, that certainly has diminished without a cure or vaccine.


Theres just as many if not more unvaxxed that havent gotten covid

----------

BooBoo (02-08-2022),Conservative Libertarian (02-08-2022),Lone Gunman (02-08-2022),Mr. Claws (02-08-2022),OneDumbBlonde (02-08-2022),QuaseMarco (02-08-2022),WarriorRob (02-08-2022)

----------


## Mr. Claws

> Theres just as many if not more unvaxxed that havent gotten covid


Oopsy, the dirty little secret that MUST not be spoken!  :Smiley20:

----------

BooBoo (02-08-2022),Common (02-08-2022),Conservative Libertarian (02-08-2022),Lone Gunman (02-08-2022),OneDumbBlonde (02-08-2022),QuaseMarco (02-08-2022),WarriorRob (02-08-2022)

----------


## Trinnity

I never got sick. Had the shots in September. No boosters, no thanks. None of us have ever been sick.

----------

BooBoo (02-08-2022),Common (02-08-2022),Conservative Libertarian (02-08-2022),Lone Gunman (02-08-2022),OneDumbBlonde (02-08-2022)

----------


## Jen

> When this started I told the family that I would get the shots first, then we will know if there is a problem.  I had zero problems and no one in my family did either.
> 
> But, the vaccine was never advertised to be 100 percent effective, around 90 percent.  So that means that fully vaxed people are going to get the covid.
> 
> My wife got fully vaxed, got covid.  We did nothing different and I did not get the covid.  Her case was pretty mild and if it were not for a positive test we would have thought it a cold.
> 
> What has died due to covid is trust.  Our trust has been destroyed by those like Fauci and bungling Joe.  I am not sure how we would ever know if the vaccines worked or not.
> 
> 
> Here is my opinon, which I can be very wrong about.  But I believe that Polio and Smallpox ran their course.  They mutated to a form that no longer made people sick.  The same with the Black Plague, that certainly has diminished without a cure or vaccine.


You're right.  It is trust that has eroded.  The mixed messages we have received about the vaccine AND the pitting of one side against the other has eroded any trust that might have and should have been built.

I personally know/ knew at least three people who were fully vaxxed, got Covid, and died of it.  Obviously they didn't get a milder case of Covid.  The number of people I personally know who are fully vaxxed and still got Covid are way above the numbers that should be expected if the vaccine prevents 90% of the people who were vaxxed from getting Covid.  

I hope the vax helps.  I am not convinced it does.  Trust.

----------

BooBoo (02-08-2022),Conservative Libertarian (02-08-2022),Lone Gunman (02-08-2022),Mr. Claws (02-08-2022),OneDumbBlonde (02-08-2022),QuaseMarco (02-08-2022)

----------


## Jen

> AH, but you forget, "vaccine" was "redefined", a 'la Newspeak, so's this exercise in failure could be peddled as such, and it don't take much looking to see it worked all too well.  Sure hope I don't come down with a "mild" case of tetanus!


Ah yes.  Suddenly redefined to fit the current events of getting Covid after being vaccinated.

The part that has me up in arms a bit is the huge push for getting something that doesn't work.  If the Covid vaccine worked as well as the tetanus shot or the polio or smallpox vaccines.........nobody would need to force people to get it to the point of demonizing anyone who doesn't choose to get it.

----------

BooBoo (02-08-2022),Conservative Libertarian (02-08-2022),Lone Gunman (02-08-2022),Mr. Claws (02-08-2022),OneDumbBlonde (02-08-2022)

----------


## Lone Gunman

big pharma with zero liability and billions upon billions in profits, and they're pushing to add the 6mo-5y/olds x3 to the mandatory vaxxed group to increase those profits even more.

yeah, seems legit.  :Tard:

----------

Big Bird (02-08-2022),BooBoo (02-08-2022),Conservative Libertarian (02-09-2022),East of the Beast (02-08-2022),Mr. Claws (02-08-2022),OneDumbBlonde (02-08-2022),QuaseMarco (02-08-2022),WarriorRob (02-08-2022)

----------


## WarriorRob

I think the "Vaccines" are snake oil on a massive scale, they never were "Vaccines" they changed definition of a vaccine to make this snake oil acceptable. I'm baffled as to why people still want to take this garbage and quite frankly scary that millions of people worldwide our this gullible :Geez:

----------

Big Bird (02-08-2022),BooBoo (02-08-2022),Conservative Libertarian (02-09-2022),East of the Beast (02-08-2022),OneDumbBlonde (02-08-2022),QuaseMarco (02-08-2022)

----------


## BooBoo

VaccINE is SalINE...!!!

----------

Mr. Claws (02-08-2022),WarriorRob (02-08-2022)

----------


## WarriorRob

> VaccINE is SalINE...!!!



Probably for Politicians :Dontknow:

----------

BooBoo (02-08-2022),QuaseMarco (02-08-2022)

----------


## Mr. Claws

> VaccINE is SalINE...!!!


 :Smiley ROFLMAO: ... For ALL we know IT IS... at this point in time no absurdity is off the table!  :Sad20:

----------

BooBoo (02-08-2022),OneDumbBlonde (02-08-2022),WarriorRob (02-08-2022)

----------


## BooBoo

That's why It doesn't werk... Damn Placebo...!!!

----------


## Milt

What makes a person healthy?  Did they get a full body scan and blood work up before the vaccine?  Because Just saying a person is healthy doesn’t make it so.

Before covid and vaccines we saw young healthy people die from heart attacks and even strokes.

My guess is a lot of health conditions where it’s said I’m healthy could be a bit of just a guess.

likewise we know covid affects everyone different.   Seen old and comorbid people be asymptomatic and seen them die.  Seen young healthy do the same.   So do we really know?  I doubt we fully do.

I suspect the vaccines help some and not others.    If you follow some pattern a vaccinated person on the brink of death and survives… 10 times worse is death.  We all have said that flu sucked, I thought I was going to die…. But just how close were you?  Almost doesn’t count because it never happened.

I’d still like to know how they came up with ten times less sever.   Is that a hard number for everyone?  What if common only gets 1.2 times less sever and Jen gets 12 times less sever?  What if rots a person junk off?  How sever is that?  4? 6?   Okay.  Just kidding there  :Big Grin: 

But seriously how after death came they tell if the vaccine did good, or how can you say it worked if you only get a mild version?  

Everyones an expert of their own opinion.

----------

gregonejeep (02-10-2022),potlatch (02-08-2022)

----------


## potlatch

If you think the shots are not helping you need to remember this - The World Health Organization has designated variants Eta, Iota, Kappa, and Lambda variants of interest and is tracking 13 additional variants that originated in the U.S., Brazil, the Philippines, Indonesia, Colombia, and other nations.  I saved that tidbit in 2019 and there may be more now!

----I have paraphrased my comments while using facts I have gathered over time. No vaccine was magically developed without trial and error!  And - different variants of Covid have different symptoms.

----It took several centuries to eradicate Smallpox and by the 8th century it had spread around the world. It had a mortality rate of up to 30%. In 1796 the first 'successful' vaccine began to eradicate the disease but it wasn't until 1980 that it was completely eliminated around the world.

----Polio affected people for thousands of years and reached epidemic proportions in the late 1800's and tore through the U.S. In 1935 the "Cutter" vaccination was attempted with 'bad results'. Jonas Salk's vaccine was adopted in 1955, research continued through the 1980's and polio was eliminated in the Americas by 1994. Isolated cases have still appeared around the world.

----We need to realize that there were some really disasterous results from some of the early vaccine attempts. In the early days of vaccines viruses were not fully understood and they were basing their attempts on bacterial diseases.  Also, they did not have access to the internet where every 'Tom, Dick and Harry' posted their opinions based upon reports from 'a nurse', some hospitals, and/or 70 doctors from 'around the world reported'.

The Cutter Incident: How America's First Polio Vaccine Led to a Growing Vaccine Crisis

Smallpox Vaccine: The Good, the Bad, and the Ugly

----------

Milt (02-08-2022)

----------


## potlatch

@Common

Common I am very sorry to read about your friends son.  :Frown:    Last month I had 3 family members who had the virus, and yes they were vaxed.  They were sick for a week and said they had severely sore throats and fever. They have all recovered now and I pray your friend's son will too.

I have emphysema and it will be a year this month since I got my first shot. We knew when we got the shots that they were not perfect, none are.

----------

Common (02-08-2022),gregonejeep (02-10-2022),Milt (02-08-2022)

----------


## potlatch

> I think the "Vaccines" are snake oil on a massive scale, they never were "Vaccines" they changed definition of a vaccine to make this snake oil acceptable. I'm baffled as to why people still want to take this garbage and quite frankly scary that millions of people worldwide our this gullible


You need to read up on the development of vaccines. If you went to school in the USA you had to have many of these vaccines before you could attend.   :Dontknow: 

*How long it took to develop 12 other vaccines in history*.  Jul 18, 2020

----------

Milt (02-08-2022)

----------


## Ignacio Zaffutz

> If the vaccine worked, people who have gotten the vax wouldn't get Covid.  People who took the smallpox and polio vaccines..... don't get those diseases.  The primary purpose for a vaccine is to prevent a disease.  
> 
> The Covid vaccine just doesn't work.


No vaccine is 100% effective at preventing breakthrough infections.

https://www.minnpost.com/other-nonpr...r-vaccination/

----------

potlatch (02-08-2022)

----------


## ruthless terrier

> As I posted in another thread, "Immunity" is a misleading term. Vaxxed people can get infected.



the polio vaccine provided immunity .. 99% against the virus. the smallpox vaccine provided full immunity for at least 5 years. compare that to what we have today.

----------

Conservative Libertarian (02-09-2022)

----------


## Jen

> No vaccine is 100% effective at preventing breakthrough infections.
> 
> https://www.minnpost.com/other-nonpr...r-vaccination/


I wouldn't expect any vaccine to be 100% effective.  However, the Covid vaccine is nowhere near that.  I expect every person here knows at least one person with a breakthrough infection........and many of us know several.  And deaths........I know at least 3 fully vaccinated people who died of covid.  To me that is failure.

----------

Conservative Libertarian (02-09-2022)

----------


## potlatch

> the polio vaccine provided immunity .. 99% against the virus. the smallpox vaccine provided full immunity for at least 5 years. compare that to what we have today.


But *not* in their earliest attempts at a vaccine. Smallpox was around for centuries and even when first attempts at vaccines were tried they considered it a bacterial disease and they failed.  The early Cutter Polio vaccine mistakenly used live virus and it gave polio to many and they either died or were left paralyzed. It took many years for better vaccines to be developed.

----------

Milt (02-08-2022)

----------


## WarriorRob

> You need to read up on the development of vaccines. If you went to school in the USA you had to have many of these vaccines before you could attend.  
> 
> *How long it took to develop 12 other vaccines in history*.  Jul 18, 2020


I think millions were guinea pigs with these "Vaccines" they conducted the largest experiment in History.

----------

Conservative Libertarian (02-09-2022)

----------


## Milt

> I wouldn't expect any vaccine to be 100% effective.  However, the Covid vaccine is nowhere near that.  I expect every person here knows at least one person with a breakthrough infection........and many of us know several.  And deaths........I know at least 3 fully vaccinated people who died of covid.  To me that is failure.


To be a bit snarky… how do class those who have died with covid and are unvaccinated?

I know people that are vaccinated on their second or third bout with covid.   But they haven’t died.  So do we count that as one success or multiples per person?

My point here is just how are we measuring opinion and speculation objectively?

I can tell you a vaccinated person hasn’t died from covid.   Okay but I can’t prove the vaccine worked and I certainly can’t prove to what degree it didn’t.   I doubt you can either.

When a person dies and is vaccinated and it’s attributed to the vaccine we have a lot of opinion and speculation with little hard proof.   That’s not saying it doesn’t exist or isn’t being hid.   It’s just saying we don’t have hard proof.  We also don’t have hard proof the vaccine didnt work.  More opinion more speculation.  

When a person dies from covid and is unvaccinated we have our go to excuses as well.  Comorbidities… flu would have killed them anyways…. 

I guess I just see the goal posts moving with every covid or vaccine discussion.

----------

potlatch (02-08-2022)

----------


## Common

> @Common
> 
> Common I am very sorry to read about your friends son.    Last month I had 3 family members who had the virus, and yes they were vaxed.  They were sick for a week and said they had severely sore throats and fever. They have all recovered now and I pray your friend's son will too.
> 
> I have emphysema and it will be a year this month since I got my first shot. We knew when we got the shots that they were not perfect, none are.


I wish nothing but the best for you Potlach godspeed

----------

Conservative Libertarian (02-09-2022),potlatch (02-08-2022)

----------


## potlatch

> I wish nothing but the best for you Potlach godspeed


Thank you Common and I wish the same for you!  :Thumbsup20:

----------


## Jen

> To be a bit snarky… how do class those who have died with covid and are unvaccinated?
> 
> I know people that are vaccinated on their second or third bout with covid.   But they haven’t died.  So do we count that as one success or multiples per person?
> 
> My point here is just how are we measuring opinion and speculation objectively?
> 
> I can tell you a vaccinated person hasn’t died from covid.   Okay but I can’t prove the vaccine worked and I certainly can’t prove to what degree it didn’t.   I doubt you can either.
> 
> When a person dies and is vaccinated and it’s attributed to the vaccine we have a lot of opinion and speculation with little hard proof.   That’s not saying it doesn’t exist or isn’t being hid.   It’s just saying we don’t have hard proof.  We also don’t have hard proof the vaccine didnt work.  More opinion more speculation.  
> ...


It is my opinion that the covid vaccine is a failure.  It's not scientific. I did no studies.  It's my opinion.

----------


## Freewill

> Theres just as many if not more unvaxxed that havent gotten covid


Absolutely.  There also were people who did not get smallpox, the black plague, or polio.  It's kinda strange how the human body works.  I am thinking it is part of the human make up that not everyone will die of the same thing, kinda keeps the human race moving forward.

----------

potlatch (02-08-2022)

----------


## Freewill

> It is my opinion that the covid vaccine is a failure.  It's not scientific. I did no studies.  It's my opinion.


Would you mind I copy this and show my PCP?  He seems to think that that vaccines were a God send.   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: 

BTW, I am about 1/2 through that book.  I find his writing style pretty interesting, smart guy for sure.  Why do they make the print so small.....   :Frown:   :Frown:

----------


## Jen

> Would you mind I copy this and show my PCP?  He seems to think that that vaccines were a God send.


My opinion isn't worth much.  Everyone's got an opinion.  We don't know if our PCP's are telling us what they really believe or what they are told they must tell us.  Too much deception going on.  With my PCP, I just nod or shrug...  I am careful with him....  It comes down to trust. Be careful with your trust.

----------


## msc

> As I posted in another thread, "Immunity" is a misleading term. Vaxxed people can get infected. Recovered people can get re-infected (I, personally, know of several). Both tend to make new infections much less severe.


I have to ask. These people who were recovering from covid, that you say got re-infected.  Did they have a positive test the first time, then a negative test, then a positive test to show re-infection?  Having a negative test between positive tests is important.  I've heard of people who have gotten Omicron who have had a previous variant of covid, but this is the first time I'm hearing that people got the same variant, Omicron, twice.  I'm asking, not to debunk what you say, but only to learn about how the Omicron is effecting people. I believe what you're telling us.  

My experience has been different.  I had covid with a positive test showing so.  2 weeks later I returned to work and had a negative test.  Then covid hit my sisters family, where my mom lives, and I went there to take care of mom who had covid.  Spent hours with her in one room, no masks, yet I continued to test negative every week at work, while she continued to test positive.  My sister and her children all had covid and tested often with the home tests, and once a person recovered and had a negative test, they continued to be negative for the next two weeks.  

I think it's important to hear everyone's story with covid, in order to try and get some kind of a grasp of who and how it attacks.  

My 86 year old mom, unvaxed, only had a little head ache the first day, solved with Tylenol, and a runny nose for the rest of it.  Thank God!  I had it much worse, but still not as bad as a flu.  My sister, unvaxed, who was just recently diagnosed with having a blood disorder, (disease or cancer verdict is not in yet), just felt like she had a little cold for a couple a days.    She has to go to Sloan Kettering for a fat biopsy and was told her unvaxed husband cannot come up with her, but if he had covid, he could.  He's the only one in the family that did not test positive for covid, which was strange because he was so sick at that time with ALL the symptoms of covid.  Tested him 3 days in a row.  Home test, then PCR test, then another home test.  Always negative. While the PCR tests, the rest of the family took, confirmed the home tests as positive.   My husband who had covid back during the first round, gets tested often, because he goes to nursing homes, has never gotten covid again, (so far), while living with us and being around other people with covid.  Was worried about him because he is diabetic.  

What I think is that it has more to do with the strength of ones immune system.  Seems like you need a weak immune system with comorbidities to become seriously ill.  I have no evidence of that, but that's what it appears to be, to me. I'm wondering if the people who died from covid or have serious long term effects, who did not appear to have comorbidities, may have had an undiagnosed weak immune response/system.  This is what I'm thinking today, but I may change my mind tomorrow.

----------


## Jen

> I have to ask. These people who were recovering from covid, that you say got re-infected.  Did they have a positive test the first time, then a negative test, then a positive test to show re-infection?  Having a negative test between positive tests is important.  I've heard of people who have gotten Omicron who have had a previous variant of covid, but this is the first time I'm hearing that people got the same variant, Omicron, twice.  I'm asking, not to debunk what you say, but only to learn about how the Omicron is effecting people. I believe what you're telling us.  
> 
> My experience has been different.  I had covid with a positive test showing so.  2 weeks later I returned to work and had a negative test.  Then covid hit my sisters family, where my mom lives, and I went there to take care of mom who had covid.  Spent hours with her in one room, no masks, yet I continued to test negative every week at work, while she continued to test positive.  My sister and her children all had covid and tested often with the home tests, and once a person recovered and had a negative test, they continued to be negative for the next two weeks.  
> 
> I think it's important to hear everyone's story with covid, in order to try and get some kind of a grasp of who and how it attacks.  
> 
> My 86 year old mom, unvaxed, only had a little head ache the first day, solved with Tylenol, and a runny nose for the rest of it.  Thank God!  I had it much worse, but still not as bad as a flu.  My sister, unvaxed, who was just recently diagnosed with having a blood disorder, (disease or cancer verdict is not in yet), just felt like she had a little cold for a couple a days.    She has to go to Sloan Kettering for a fat biopsy and was told her unvaxed husband cannot come up with her, but if he had covid, he could.  He's the only one in the family that did not test positive for covid, which was strange because he was so sick at that time with ALL the symptoms of covid.  Tested him 3 days in a row.  Home test, then PCR test, then another home test.  Always negative. While the PCR tests, the rest of the family took, confirmed the home tests as positive.   My husband who had covid back during the first round, gets tested often, because he goes to nursing homes, has never gotten covid again, (so far), while living with us and being around other people with covid.  Was worried about him because he is diabetic.  
> 
> What I think is that it has more to do with the strength of ones immune system.  Seems like you need a weak immune system with comorbidities to become seriously ill.  I have no evidence of that, but that's what it appears to be, to me. I'm wondering if the people who died from covid or have serious long term effects, who did not appear to have comorbidities, may have had an undiagnosed weak immune response/system.  This is what I'm thinking today, but I may change my mind tomorrow.


That's kind of what I am thinking. I have heard that the PCR test can show the presence of flu but does not distinguish one covid or another and doesn't even distinguish between the regular flu/covid/ a simple cold.   I haven't seen proof of that one way or another, but it seems that if it were true, your sister's husband (since he was ill) would have tested positive.  

Based on that thought (that the PCR doesn't distinguish) when my husband was sick with something that could have been covid (fever, cough) we didn't get him tested...  we just quarantined ourselves for the duration and beyond.   Whatever he had, I didn't get it.  I did take Quercetin during the time he had symptoms in addition to the vitamins (zinc, D3, C, B complex) that I already take.

I have more confidence in understanding covid by hearing stories like yours than I do when I feel there is a political agenda behind anything the CDC, Fauci, the current administration, or doctors are telling us.

----------


## East of the Beast

> I have to ask. These people who were recovering from covid, that you say got re-infected.  Did they have a positive test the first time, then a negative test, then a positive test to show re-infection?  Having a negative test between positive tests is important.  I've heard of people who have gotten Omicron who have had a previous variant of covid, but this is the first time I'm hearing that people got the same variant, Omicron, twice.  I'm asking, not to debunk what you say, but only to learn about how the Omicron is effecting people. I believe what you're telling us.  
> 
> My experience has been different.  I had covid with a positive test showing so.  2 weeks later I returned to work and had a negative test.  Then covid hit my sisters family, where my mom lives, and I went there to take care of mom who had covid.  Spent hours with her in one room, no masks, yet I continued to test negative every week at work, while she continued to test positive.  My sister and her children all had covid and tested often with the home tests, and once a person recovered and had a negative test, they continued to be negative for the next two weeks.  
> 
> I think it's important to hear everyone's story with covid, in order to try and get some kind of a grasp of who and how it attacks.  
> 
> My 86 year old mom, unvaxed, only had a little head ache the first day, solved with Tylenol, and a runny nose for the rest of it.  Thank God!  I had it much worse, but still not as bad as a flu.  My sister, unvaxed, who was just recently diagnosed with having a blood disorder, (disease or cancer verdict is not in yet), just felt like she had a little cold for a couple a days.    She has to go to Sloan Kettering for a fat biopsy and was told her unvaxed husband cannot come up with her, but if he had covid, he could.  He's the only one in the family that did not test positive for covid, which was strange because he was so sick at that time with ALL the symptoms of covid.  Tested him 3 days in a row.  Home test, then PCR test, then another home test.  Always negative. While the PCR tests, the rest of the family took, confirmed the home tests as positive.   My husband who had covid back during the first round, gets tested often, because he goes to nursing homes, has never gotten covid again, (so far), while living with us and being around other people with covid.  Was worried about him because he is diabetic.  
> 
> What I think is that it has more to do with the strength of ones immune system.  Seems like you need a weak immune system with comorbidities to become seriously ill.  I have no evidence of that, but that's what it appears to be, to me. I'm wondering if the people who died from covid or have serious long term effects, who did not appear to have comorbidities, may have had an undiagnosed weak immune response/system.  This is what I'm thinking today, but I may change my mind tomorrow.


Isn't that the way with any virus or bacterial infection.It's severity and recovery is directly tied to the overall health of the individual?

----------

potlatch (02-09-2022)

----------


## Swedgin

IF I were a Left-wing media pundit, or, "expert," I would argue with you that you do not understand your own experience, or, those of the people whom you know personally.

Because, if I were a Lefty, I would know more about you, your health and your mind, than you do.

And I would be put off, if you did not openly acknowledge that!

----------


## Ignacio Zaffutz

> I wouldn't expect any vaccine to be 100% effective.  However, the Covid vaccine is nowhere near that.  I expect every person here knows at least one person with a breakthrough infection........and many of us know several.  And deaths........I know at least 3 fully vaccinated people who died of covid.  To me that is failure.


The overall data are very clear.  Yes, there are breakthrough infections, particularly with Omicron, and yes, some vaccinated people die from COVID, but the risks of infection are lower for the vaccinated (particularly for the boosted) and the risks of serious illness and death due to COVID are substantially lower for the vaccinated (again, particularly for the boosted).  
.

----------


## East of the Beast

> The overall data are very clear.  Yes, there are breakthrough infections, particularly with Omicron, and yes, some vaccinated people die from COVID, but the risks of infection are lower for the vaccinated (particularly for the boosted) and the risks of serious illness and death due to COVID are substantially lower for the vaccinated (again, particularly for the boosted).  
> .


I get tired of that BS answer.There is no way to quantify that.Boosted people get sick and die too. I've personally seen people who never contracted  COVID get sick with it and even hospitalized after all of the jabs.

----------


## Canadianeye

Some people want to believe the political thugs and Big Pharma and the purchased medias...even though they know them for what they are, and have known what they are for decades.

That's their choice to put their trust in them.

----------


## Jen

> The overall data are very clear.  Yes, there are breakthrough infections, particularly with Omicron, and yes, some vaccinated people die from COVID, but the risks of infection are lower for the vaccinated (particularly for the boosted) and the risks of serious illness and death due to COVID are substantially lower for the vaccinated (again, particularly for the boosted).  
> .


I took the vaccine, but frankly, I don't see the point of having taken it.

----------

Authentic (02-09-2022)

----------


## Moonie

.
I've had to go to hospital twice in the last month (same problem both times). They test you for COVID on arrival in a ward and then do nothing if you are not showing signs. I think that says a lot about available vaccines.
.

----------


## Dan40

> If the vaccine worked, people who have gotten the vax wouldn't get Covid.  People who took the smallpox and polio vaccines..... don't get those diseases.  The primary purpose for a vaccine is to prevent a disease.  
> 
> The Covid vaccine just doesn't work.


The vax works as well as the mask! Nearly,,,,,,,,

----------


## Milt

> .
> I've had to go to hospital twice in the last month (same problem both times). They test you for COVID on arrival in a ward and then do nothing if you are not showing signs. I think that says a lot about available vaccines.
> .


I take they do nothing if Not showing is the result of proving they were vaccinated?

Sorry you’re post isn’t clear to me.

If you test positive for covid unvaccinated?
it you test positive for covid vaccinated?
showing signs? 
asymptomatic?

From what I seen is if you test positive you’re going home.  They want you quarantined.  Vax or no vax.   But that’s our area.  At most they hassle you a bit for being unvaccinated (some do).  For the most part it’s we are following bureaucrat guidelines…some are turkeys about it, most aren’t.

Course our area has basically put up a middle finger for mask mandates and mandates of vaccination.

----------


## Jen

> The vax works as well as the mask! Nearly,,,,,,,,


 :Smiley ROFLMAO:  Yep.  You nailed it there.

----------


## Matt

The only times I ever got sick...was after getting the shots. 

I've never gotten Covid. Neither has anyone in my family. 

The vaccine put me down for 2 days with a high fever. 

The booster put me down for 3 days with a high fever. Frankly, the booster was worse. 

I don't want any more of those things. It's like asking to be punched in the face. It's not going to help you any and you know it's going to hurt. I would be absolutely nuts to continue with this shit anymore than I already have.

I only did it because I was afraid of repercussions at work. Folks did get fired.

----------


## Trinnity

> No vaccine is 100% effective at preventing breakthrough infections.


This so called vaccine is a failure.

----------


## Jen

> The only times I ever got sick...was after getting the shots. 
> 
> I've never gotten Covid. Neither has anyone in my family. 
> 
> The vaccine put me down for 2 days with a high fever. 
> 
> The booster put me down for 3 days with a high fever. Frankly, the booster was worse. 
> 
> I don't want any more of those things. It's like asking to be punched in the face. It's not going to help you any and you know it's going to hurt. I would be absolutely nuts to continue with this shit anymore than I already have.
> ...


The first vaccine didn't make me sick, the booster did.  I will not take another booster.  I trust my own immune system more than I do these vaccines - and hopefully the 2 shots I got haven't weakened my immune system.

I took the two shots because my husband had to take them for work.  Even if he has to take more, I won't be doing it.  So far no one is requiring that of him.

----------


## Dan40

> The only times I ever got sick...was after getting the shots. 
> 
> I've never gotten Covid. Neither has anyone in my family. 
> 
> The vaccine put me down for 2 days with a high fever. 
> 
> The booster put me down for 3 days with a high fever. Frankly, the booster was worse. 
> 
> I don't want any more of those things. It's like asking to be punched in the face. It's not going to help you any and you know it's going to hurt. I would be absolutely nuts to continue with this shit anymore than I already have.
> ...


But with the 4th "booster" you won't get AS SICK as you did with the first vax and booster...........O:-)

----------


## Dan40

> This so called vaccine is a failure.


Its only a 95% failure for a few months.  Then it wears off.

----------


## Dan40

The big news today is the Carnival Cruise ship with 100 covid cases aboard..  For everyone's info:  As a dedicated cruiser I've paid attention to cruise covid protocols.  There are over 3000 souls aboard the ship, 100 have covid.  You do the math.  To board the ship, each pax and crew must be tested for covid.  Each must show their FULLY VACCINATED card.  So there are NO unvaccinated people on board, yet 100 people (low estimate) have contracted covid!  From whom?  From the vaxxed ------ not just the vaxxed, NO,  from the FULLY vaxxed!  And they are required to wear masks in all public areas of the ship.  How can this virus possibly survive?  Unless the protocols are useless?

----------

East of the Beast (05-05-2022)

----------


## Trinnity

I think the more shots you get, the more you'll get covid. Look at those fools at the Correspondents Dinner...those the very people who've had multiple shots...._HELLO....._

----------


## Canadianeye

I think along the same lines of people being the guinea pigs on this.

----------

